# Worried about my staffy pup's weight



## shailampert (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello! 

First time poster here.

We bought a staffy puppy just over a week ago who was told was 8 weeks, so he should now by 9 weeks. He's been great, he's friendly and bright, learns quickly, almost potty trained already, so I assumed he's the age we were told. 

He's had his first lot of jabs and the vet didn't say anything, he weighed 2.5kg then. He's now just over 3. I'm worried he might be a lot younger than we were told as I've read online that he should be around 4 or 5.

He looks really healthy and bright, I just don't want to be looking after him wrong as he's the first dog we've had ourselves. 

How can I know if he's younger than 9 weeks?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh he's gorgeous 

I think as he seems so bright and happy, plus your vet is happy with him then I wouldn't worry. When you next go in though, perhaps just voice your concerns. he may just be the smallest of the litter.

Was he from 2 Staffy parents? Or could he be a crossbreed?
Has he been wormed?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Unless you bought your pup from a KC registered breeder who is active in showing their dogs, therefore more likely to have dogs that adhere to the breed standard, your pups eventual size could be anything. If you look around at the many staffies about you will see a huge range of sizes from quite small ones to tall leggy individuals, more often or not they will not be pure bred staffs and this could be the case with your pup. Or, as Muttly has said, he could just be a small puppy.
He looks well, bright eyed and does look round about 9 weeks. So long as he is eating well, active, not pot bellied (which could indicate worms) and weeing and poohing normally then I shouldn't worry. Has he been to see a vet yet? What did the vet think?


----------



## shailampert (Jan 9, 2017)

Muttly said:


> Oh he's gorgeous
> 
> I think as he seems so bright and happy, plus your vet is happy with him then I wouldn't worry. When you next go in though, perhaps just voice your concerns. he may just be the smallest of the litter.
> 
> ...


I've seen both parents and they both look pure staffy, which is what the breeder told me too. We did see his brother and sister who were both a lot smaller. I know he was nipping his mum before we picked him up so he was weaned a bit early. He has been wormed and he doesn't seem to have worms. He eats fine. My dad was saying that he walks like a baby though. That's what got me worried!


----------



## shailampert (Jan 9, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Unless you bought your pup from a KC registered breeder who is active in showing their dogs, therefore more likely to have dogs that adhere to the breed standard, your pups eventual size could be anything. If you look around at the many staffies about you will see a huge range of sizes from quite small ones to tall leggy individuals, more often or not they will not be pure bred staffs and this could be the case with your pup. Or, as Muttly has said, he could just be a small puppy.
> He looks well, bright eyed and does look round about 9 weeks. So long as he is eating well, active, not pot bellied (which could indicate worms) and weeing and poohing normally then I shouldn't worry. Has he been to see a vet yet? What did the vet think?


He went to see the vet who said he was really healthy and exceptionally bright. He's already responding to commands, he doesn't cry through the night, he holds his poo until we take him in the garden 90% of the time. The vet didn't say he was underweight at all, but we didn't ask. He has got a slightly round tummy but I think that's just his shape. He's been wormed so he should be clear right?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Being underweight is completely different to just being smaller than average. 
Pay attention to your individual dog and his body condition/growth, not numbers and other dogs online 

What was he wormed with?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

shailampert said:


> I've seen both parents and they both look pure staffy, which is what the breeder told me too. We did see his brother and sister who were both a lot smaller. I know he was nipping his mum before we picked him up so he was weaned a bit early. He has been wormed and he doesn't seem to have worms. He eats fine. My dad was saying that he walks like a baby though. That's what got me worried!


What do you mean by 'nipping his mum, so he was weaned a bit early'. I'm not at all sure one thing means the other


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Sweety has a Staffie so may be able to offer you more detailed advice & personal experiences. He looks pure Staff to me, and his weight doesn't seem excessively small for his age to my mind.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Presumably the vet looked in his mouth? The vet should have noticed and said something if his teeth weren't at the expected stage for his age.
He looks a lovely pup.


----------



## shailampert (Jan 9, 2017)

Siskin said:


> What do you mean by 'nipping his mum, so he was weaned a bit early'. I'm not at all sure one thing means the other


He kept biting her so she stopped giving him milk, so the breeder put him on food sooner than she planned


----------



## shailampert (Jan 9, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> Being underweight is completely different to just being smaller than average.
> Pay attention to your individual dog and his body condition/growth, not numbers and other dogs online
> 
> What was he wormed with?


It was Advocate which is part of the Advantage group? He really does seem and behave very healthily. Although he's my first pup, I've grown up with dogs all my life so can tell if they're ill. I'm just worried he's too young to be away from mum/maybe needs different care, if he's younger than I was told.


----------



## shailampert (Jan 9, 2017)

Burrowzig said:


> Presumably the vet looked in his mouth? The vet should have noticed and said something if his teeth weren't at the expected stage for his age.
> He looks a lovely pup.


Thank you, he's really gorgeous and so well-mannered. My partner took him to the vet and said they checked his teeth (of which he has a lotttt!)


----------



## shailampert (Jan 9, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> @Sweety has a Staffie so may be able to offer you more detailed advice & personal experiences. He looks pure Staff to me, and his weight doesn't seem excessively small for his age to my mind.


Thank you! This is reassuring


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks absolutely fine to me and certainly not younger than nine weeks.

Staffy pups can vary in size.

So long as he's happy, energetic and weeing/pooping and eating normally, I would stop worrying.

You might want to tell your Dad that puppy walks like a baby because he is a baby.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This is our Staffy pup with her siblings and Mum, taken when the litter were eight weeks old.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweety said:


> This is our Staffy pup with her siblings and Mum, taken when the litter were eight weeks old.
> View attachment 296897


What a fabulous picture


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Siskin said:


> What a fabulous picture


Thank you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Vets can normally tell what age they are by the teeth, certainly by 8 weeks he should have a full set of baby teeth, although it can be a bit sooner but that may give you some idea if he is around 8 weeks plus.


----------



## shailampert (Jan 9, 2017)

Sweety said:


> This is our Staffy pup with her siblings and Mum, taken when the litter were eight weeks old.
> View attachment 296897


Oh my goodness they are gorgeous! Thank you so much, your knowledge is so helpful! Okay I definitely think he's 9 weeks. My dad has only ever raised big dogs with long legs so that's probably why he said his legs/walk make him look like a baby. He has got all his baby teeth, as my poor hands have noticed. Any teething tips or biting tips appreciated haha!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lots of soothing chew toys. I think Nylabones are supposed to be good for pups.
If she is biting you too much/getting over excited. Use something like "Ah ah" or a high pitched "Ouch" (ouch doesn't work all the time, sometimes it excites them more!) and re-direct her to a toy.

Stuffed frozen kongs are good too as they are time consuming and the cold is soothing.


----------

